# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  El agua que ¿tira? el Ebro

## NoRegistrado

*Profesores y científicos de más de cuarenta universidades apoyan un documento sobre medidas eficaces para evitar inundaciones*

*Nueve profesores murcianos suscriben el informe de la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua*



> Vamos a ver, el agua que los ríos tiran al mar, ¿es un desperdicio, habría que trasvasarla a territorios con déficit hídrico? En el caso del Ebro, ¿estaría justificado un trasvase a Valencia, Murcia y Almería después de contemplar las inundaciones por la reciente crecida del río? Este es el mensaje político que se envía desde el Sureste (aunque se rechaza desde los mismos partidos en Aragón). Para los científicos, no hay debate: las crecidas forman parte de la dinámica natural de los ríos y las inundaciones son la consecuencia de una mala gestión de los cauces. Y así se sostiene en el documento 'Por unas medidas sostenibles y eficaces al riesgo de inundaciones', elaborado por la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua, que apoyan expertos de más de cuarenta universidades de toda España y el extranjero, centros de investigación y organizaciones ambientalistas.
> 
> "El objetivo del manifiesto es constatar que no existe un debate científico sino un consenso en torno a este tema con unas propuestas muy diferentes a las que en la actualidad se están aplicando por parte de las administraciones", asegura esta fundación antitrasvasista con sede en Zaragoza y cuya directora técnica es la bióloga murciana Julia Martínez, profesora asociada de Ecología en la Universidad Miguel Hernández de Elche, investigadora en numerosos proyectos de la UMU y miembro destacado de Ecologistas en Acción. Si miráis con atención la lista de adhesiones que viene al final del post encontraréis más apoyos desde la Región de Murcia: los profesores de la UMU Miguel Ángel Esteve Selma, David Verdiell Cubedo, María del Rosario Vidal-Abarca Gutiérrez, Andrés Millán Sánchez, Javier Martínez López, Josefa Velasco García, María Luisa Suárez Alonso y Marina Aboal Sanjurjo. 
> 
> Aquí os dejo el documento y las adhesiones:
> 
> POR UNAS MEDIDAS SOSTENIBLES Y EFICACES FRENTE AL RIESGO DE INUNDACIONES
> 
> Los expertos y entidades abajo firmantes, además de la solidaridad con los damnificados por las recientes inundaciones del Ebro, queremos expresar el amplio consenso existente en torno a las medidas más eficaces para una gestión sostenible y eficiente de los riesgos de inundaciones, consenso que se sintetiza en lo siguiente:
> ...


http://lospiesenlatierra.laverdad.es...-itira-el-ebro

Qué dirá Pablo Velasco cuando vea que hay un montón de científicos y profesores murcianos que apoyan el artículo?

Señores, sentido común.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (19-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Digo que ninguno de esos se gana la vida en el campo, y que no tienen ni idea de los problemas inherentes a él. Ellos no sufren las restricciones de riego, no sufren las inundaciones, están bien servidos en puestos cómodos, desde donde la teoría ecologista es considerada de buen gusto e imprescindible.
Desde sus cómodos y seguros trabajos lo único que hacen es poner trabas a los agricultores y ganaderos, que aparte de un sinfín de posibles contrariedades (sequía, inundaciones, plagas, granizo, heladas, precios bajos...) hemos de sufrir sus postulados progre-ecologistas.

*mantener la fertilización natural de las tierras de cultivo*

Pero esa afirmación es buenísima así que la comento... Pero vamos a ver, no dicen más abajo que no se debem de hacer explotaciones agrícolas en las zonas inundables??? O es que pretenden que se cambien de sitio los árboles cuando viene riada, y luego volver a colocarlos con la tierra "fertilizada de forma natural"?

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pero tú no decías que los primeros ecologistas eran los agricultores??
No hay quien te entienda.

 Claro, claro, ellos no tienes razón, en cambio tú, que demuestras una ignorancia el tamaño de Australia, eres el erudito a seguir.

 Venga Pablo, date una vuelta que te refresque el aire y se te aclaren las ideas.

 Por cierto, ya has visto lo que las prácticas mafiosas de tu SCRATS le están liando a los pobres agricultores tradicionales? Os estáis poniendo en contra a toda España, incluso a vuestros paisanos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Por cierto, ya has visto lo que las prácticas mafiosas de tu SCRATS le están liando a los pobres agricultores tradicionales? Os estáis poniendo en contra a toda España, incluso a vuestros paisanos.*

Los años de poca agua es lo que tienen, que hay peleas por regar, y en cualquier caso este problema ocurre porque no hay una gestión integral del agua en Murcia, están los regantes del trasvase por un lado, y los del río y pozos por otro.
Hace unos años el problema fue al revés, esto siempre pasa.

*Pero tú no decías que los primeros ecologistas eran los agricultores??*

Yo he dicho eso? No tengo muy buena opinión de ellos, la verdad.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Por cierto, ya has visto lo que las prácticas mafiosas de tu SCRATS le están liando a los pobres agricultores tradicionales? Os estáis poniendo en contra a toda España, incluso a vuestros paisanos.*
> 
> Los años de poca agua es lo que tienen, que hay peleas por regar, y en cualquier caso este problema ocurre porque no hay una gestión integral del agua en Murcia, están los regantes del trasvase por un lado, y los del río y pozos por otro.
> Hace unos años el problema fue al revés, esto siempre pasa.
> 
> *Pero tú no decías que los primeros ecologistas eran los agricultores??*
> 
> Yo he dicho eso? No tengo muy buena opinión de ellos, la verdad.


No me refiero a peleas. Me refiero a ATROPELLO por parte del SCRATS. No lo confundas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## faeton

> *Profesores y científicos de más de cuarenta universidades apoyan un documento sobre medidas eficaces para evitar inundaciones*
> 
> *Nueve profesores murcianos suscriben el informe de la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua*
> 
> http://lospiesenlatierra.laverdad.es...-itira-el-ebro
> 
> Qué dirá Pablo Velasco cuando vea que hay un montón de científicos y profesores murcianos que apoyan el artículo?
> 
> Señores, sentido común.
> ...


Pero quien con sentido común, va a estar en contra de ésto, lo de establecer llanuras de inundación es algo de lógica.

Lo que no es lógico, es que en esos mismos territorios, pase seis meses sin llover, y haya ya restricciones a causa de la sequía incluso para abastecimiento humano 
y para eso hay que construir embalses, que es la mejor manera de almacenar agua. Cuando con una crecida de éstas en dos semanas llenas un embalse que garantizaría el suministro durante años.

Para mí es algo compatible construir embalses para tener agua tanto, sobre todo para abastecimiento humano, y también para riegos, pues genera actividad económica, y establecer llanuras de inundación .

Estableciendo llanuras de inundación sólo, no solucionas el problema del  abastecimiento.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pero quien con sentido común, va a estar en contra de ésto, lo de establecer llanuras de inundación es algo de lógica.
> 
> Lo que no es lógico, es que en esos mismos territorios, pase seis meses sin llover, y haya ya restricciones a causa de la sequía incluso para abastecimiento humano 
> y para eso hay que construir embalses, que es la mejor manera de almacenar agua. Cuando con una crecida de éstas en dos semanas llenas un embalse que garantizaría el suministro durante años.
> 
> Para mí es algo compatible construir embalses para tener agua tanto, sobre todo para abastecimiento humano, y también para riegos, pues genera actividad económica, y establecer llanuras de inundación .
> 
> Estableciendo llanuras de inundación sólo, no solucionas el problema del  abastecimiento.


 Pero es que el artículo se refiere sólo al tratamiento de crecidas.

En esas zonas ya hay embalses importantes, de hecho se riega; y de abastecimiento no hay problemas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

